# Oktoberfest 2009 - Possible Gathering??



## 115930

Dear All,
Me and my partner are keen drinkers - In a purely social capacity of course 

We are thinking of attending the world famous Oktoberfest in Munich at the end of Sept this year.

1 - Has anyone been here before and stayed in a campsite suitable for motorhomes 8-9m long that is close enough to the action?

2 - Is anyone else going?

3 - Would anyone like to get a group together and go?

Regards

Dan


----------



## Zebedee

Hmmmmm.

May be interested.  

Will watch this thread with interest. :?  

Dave


----------



## 115930

Hi Dave,
I am going to contact some of the municipal sites in Munich to get details on the facilities and rates etc.

I wil put some more concrete info on shortly

Dan


----------



## Zebedee

Thanks Dan.

I expect a number of members will be interested, and will appreciate your efforts in "breaking the trail."  

We thoroughly enjoyed our trip down the Mosel last year, and would return to Germany with pleasure. The odd glass of pop could only add to the experience!!   

Best of luck.

Dave


----------



## 103374

Hi Dan,
Sounds like a plan. Will be going east through Germany May/June and returning around October. Let us know as things develop!


----------



## clianthus

Hi

I have never been to the Oktoberfest but thought these links may be interesting, first one to the homepage of the official site and second one to the motorhome camping information:

http://www.oktoberfest.de/en/index.php

http://www.oktoberfest.de/en/02/content/wohnmobile/


----------



## teemyob

*Oktober*

Hello,

We spent our Honeymoon in Germany and our anniversary is October.

May be interested in a meet but end of September may be a bit tricky, October 1st week would be better

Trev


----------



## Deno

*Responsible drinking*

Hi 
We would be very interested in joining if something could be arranged. I too like drinking beer!!!!- both socially and responsibly of course 
I have been to Oktoberfest before, and it was amazing, but never been in the MH. 
Please could you put me on any potential list.

Regards 
Derek


----------



## Zebedee

We usually discourage "bumping" but it might be OK here for a short time so Dan can gauge the interest - which he cannot do if it gets buried too deeply. :? 

The "bump" posts can be easily removed out of the way later.  

Dave


----------



## JockandRita

Zebedee said:


> We usually discourage "bumping" but it might be OK here for a short time so Dan can gauge the interest - which he cannot do if it gets buried too deeply. :?


And here's another bump. :lol:

Hi Dan,

Rita and I will be in Germany during September, and fully intend to take in the Munich Oktoberfest, (well, I do anyway :lol: ) whilst travelling to/from Hymer HQ. 
We'd be very interested in meeting up (Campsite or Stellplatz), if the dates are suitable, however, we need to be back in the Calais/Dunkerque area for October 2nd, as plans stand at the moment.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## DavyCrocket

*Oktoberfest Rally*

Hi Princessm,
Visit www.campingclub-weiss-blau-munchen.de
This is a motorhome rally organised via the Weiss-Blau Club and the rally is based in Erding - around 700 Motorhomes attend - I have been there twice previous - already booked for this year.


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: Oktoberfest Rally*



DavyCrocket said:


> Hi Princessm,
> Visit www.campingclub-weiss-blau-munchen.de
> This is a motorhome rally organised via the Weiss-Blau Club and the rally is based in Erding - around 700 Motorhomes attend - I have been there twice previous - already booked for this year.


hi DavyCrocket,

Your link came up as a "page load error". Is >>This<< what you meant for us to see?

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: Oktoberfest Rally*



DavyCrocket said:


> I have been there twice previous - already booked for this year.


Hi again,

I have just quickly looked at the Erding rally pages. That's a great idea, and could well be a go'er for some of us on here.

Is there a cut off date for booking, and does it get booked up quickly?

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## DavyCrocket

*Erding Rally*

Hi Jock/Rita,
Web site could be down
This appears in MCC mag - although not an MCC rally

International rally -Erding Germany - 2009/01/26 20:00 
14th International Oktoberfest Rally 2009
CC Weiss -Blau e. V. Munich.
From 16th September to 22nd September 2009 in Erding (Nr Munich)

Dates :16th -22nd September 2009 (You can arrive from 3.00pm on Tuesday 15th September 2009)
Charges : Rally Fee ( 2 adults and children up to 18 years) 42 euros
Additional adults (each) 23 euros
Single Occupant 33 euros
Site Fee ( per night per unit) 10.50 euros
+ Total Expense of the programme (Coach Trips)
For further information and booking forms send a S.A.E. to either

Simon Marsh - 20 Polvillion Road, Fowey, Cornwall. PL23 1HF. Tel 01726 832679.
Fred Stevens -12, Godolphin Road, Newquay, Cornwall. TR7 3BU. Tel 01637 878662


----------



## JockandRita

Thanks for that info.

I am assuming that you have booked as a MCC member, as we could too. 

I am wondering how others could book if not belonging to any of the recognised clubs. Could those not in any of the clubs, possibly book as a group, ie, Motorhomefacts.com ?
If not it would have to be a Campsite or Stellplatz.

Jock.


----------



## DavyCrocket

My information suggests you can bok direct or even as 'MotorhomeFacts' but the web site is down.When the web site is up it contains a booking form.
I am booked via the MCC but on top of the form it states it is not an MCC rally.


----------



## JockandRita

DavyCrocket said:


> My information suggests you can bok direct or even as 'MotorhomeFacts' but the web site is down.When the web site is up it contains a booking form.
> I am booked via the MCC but on top of the form it states it is not an MCC rally.


I couldn't find the English version of the booking form earlier, but it has come up this time >>Here<<.
It looks like we have until 01/Aug/09 to register, so that give us some time.

To be pitched together, do we have to arrive together? This was the situation at the Dusseldorf Show camping area.

Jock.


----------



## Deno

Bumped up to the top to allow those who have been at away from the PC all day to see the invitation.
Mods please delete if inappropriate
Regards
Deno

_Not inappropriate Deno, but untidy, as I said at the start.

I'll have a clear up later on and delete the "unproductive" posts.

Zebedee_


----------



## GEMMY

Put us down as an interested party :lol: 

Left it until now to enable a "bump"

tony


----------



## 115930

Update for all you who are interested....Ive contacted www.campingplatz-muenchen.de, and they have replied giving the below information.

The City centre and Oktoberfest is only 8km from the site, with a bus stop being place right outside which will take us directly to S-Bahn or U-Bahn, the last bus is at 1am, so this should enable us to sample the delights of Munich 

Reservations are not needed as it is a "come and go" site, and the only difficulty you may experience is if you arrive on the first weekend of the fair. With this in mind it would be best to arrive around the Thursday or Friday before the Oktoberfest starts. Electricity is not a problem, they didnt state the ampage, but did mention you may have to share at peak times 

Just need to work our ferry prices now

D & M


----------



## JockandRita

princessm said:


> Update for all you who are interested....Ive contacted www.campingplatz-muenchen.de, and they have replied giving the below information.
> 
> The City centre and Oktoberfest is only 8km from the site, with a bus stop being place right outside which will take us directly to S-Bahn or U-Bahn, the last bus is at 1am, so this should enable us to sample the delights of Munich
> 
> Reservations are not needed as it is a "come and go" site, and the only difficulty you may experience is if you arrive on the first weekend of the fair. With this in mind it would be best to arrive around the Thursday or Friday before the Oktoberfest starts. Electricity is not a problem, they didnt state the ampage, but did mention you may have to share at peak times
> 
> Just need to work our ferry prices now
> 
> D & M


Hi D & M,

Thanks for the info. Unfortunately, your link wouldn't work for me. Is >>This<< the campsite that you were referring to?
Did they say how much it would be per night, including hook up?

Cheers,

J & R.


----------

